# Avenant contrat



## GgL (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je dois faire un avenant au contrat de travail de mon ass mat et j'ai besoin de 47h/semaine au lieu de 41h actuellement. Est-ce que je dois faire un contrat de 45h + 2h supplémentaires (à payer ou lui faire récupérer en 6ème semaine de congés) ? Pour calculer ma base mensuelle, je pars sur 45 ou 47h? Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Votre besoin est de 47h. Il faut mensualiser sur les 47h obligatoirement. 
Ensuite, je vous conseille de payer directement dans la mensualisation la majoration des 2h en heures sup.

Il est assez compliqué de récupérer des heures, les jours où elle voudra récupérer ce ne sera pas forcément sur des moments qui vont vous convenir.
De plus les heures à récupérer sont majorées en temps également.  1h sup recup = 1.25h

Donc le mieux est de tout mensualiser.
Soit xx semaines X 45h taux normal + xxsemaines X taux brut majoré /12.
Ainsi la disponibilité est engagée et payée ! 

Bonne journée.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Juillet 2022)

Pour la semaine proposée en récup,  si vous comptez bien, ce ne serait pas suffisant.
Sur 40 semaines avec 2 hs, votre am aurait donc 80h de récup (les 40 semaines sont pour l'exemple)
Si on majore les 80h à 25%, en usage, on obtient 100h. Soit donc déjà au minimum plus de 2 semaines de récup. 
Pour 43 semaines : 107.50h...

Comment allez-vous vous organisez ça d'autant plus que ce ne serait pas du repos pour elle avec d'autres enfants en accueil. Irréalisable. 

Bon week-end.


----------



## GgL (25 Juillet 2022)

Oui effectivement cela fait beaucoup d'heures à récupérer. En réel, de septembre 2022 à mai 2023, il y aura 56h complémentaires mais majorées si je comprends bien soit 70h au total. L'asst mat me demande de faire les ponts (31/10 9h30 et 19/05 9h30) et moi je peux poser une semaine en février (47h). On est d'accord qu'elle récupère déjà 66h? Est-ce possible ?  Et si oui, comment dois-je rédiger mon avenant ? Et comment je devrais le dėclarer à Pajemploi? Merci pour vos réponses car c'est un vrai casse-tête.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

Non, pas du tout.

Votre semaine où vous ne confiez pas l'enfant est une absence pour convenance personnelle, et n'a pas impacter votre Am.
Donc là,  la semaine est assimilée à du temps de travail,  majoration incluse, et il en va de même pour les semaines de cp c'est la loi. 
Si vous et votre Am, voulez partir sur la mensu de 47h, et payer la majoration, (c'est à dire le montant majoré ), exvotre am à un taux normal de 4€ majoré à 25%, vous remunererez ces 2€ bruts uniquement si les 2hs sont faites).
Mais pour autant vous devez bien la rémunérer sur les 47h puisque ce sont vos besoins réels et non pas 45h +2 h au cas où,  ce n'est conventionnel.

Vous avez peu d'hc, autant tout intégrer directement dans la mensualisation selon le calcul donné dans le premier post.
Les 2 semaines où elle fera le pont, il faudra déduire par ccc les 2 jours sans solde, tout simplement. 

Mensualiser les 2hc, vous garantit la disponibilité de l'am car sinon' en mensualisation sur 45h et lui demander de faire 2h au cas où ne garantit pas sa disponibilité,  les hs/hc non prévues au contrat sont soumises à accord écrit obligatoire à chaque demande.
Voyez que la solution la  plus simple est la meilleure. 

Sur 1 mois d'environ le montant de la majoration ne depassera pas 10€ brut....

A réfléchir.


----------



## GgL (26 Juillet 2022)

Nous nous sommes enfin mis d'accord avec la nounou. Elle fera 47h payée 47h. Du coup, pour la mensualisation : je dois partir sur un "fixe" de 45h +2h majorées à 25% ou seulement 45h et je rajoute les hc en plus chaque mois? Car d'après ce que j'ai lu, je ne peux pas lisser ces hc... Je dois bien les rajouter chaque mois en fonction du nombre d'heures compl effectuées?


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Juillet 2022)

Perso je fais inclure le 2HM d'office vous en avez besoin donc vous les payez faites ou pas !!! c'est non négociable ici ... perso on me fait un coup comme çà et bien vos 2HM je ne serais pas obligée de les travailler vous voyez la nuance ??? bref besoin = paiement car vous demandez à votre ass mat d'être dispo !!!


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Non vous pouvez tout à fait les mensualisés

45 heures x... Sem x taux brut / 12 = A brut x 0,7812 = A net
2 heures sup x... Sem x taux brut majoré de 25% / 12 = B brut x 0,8943 = B net

Vous additionnez ensuite les 2 nets et vous avez votre mensualisation 
Les heures supplémentaires sont exonérées de 11,31% de charges salariales c'est pourquoi il faut les x par 0,8943 et pas 0,7812


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Sur combien de semaines sera le contrat ? 
Quel est le taux horaire brut de l'heure normale ? 

Avec ces indications, Je vous donnerai les calculs exaxts


----------



## GgL (26 Juillet 2022)

Ok parfait, merci pour vos réponses qui m'ont été d'une aide précieuse. Je vais pouvoir demander mon avenant tout en sachant comment faire mes calculs.
Du coup, ça me fait:
45x52x3,3/12 = 643,50€
Et 2x52x4,125/12 = 35,75€
A ces 2 taux-là je rajoute l'entretien et ça me donne le réel que je dois verser ? 
Quand je déclare à Pajemploi c'est bien 204h mensuelles qu'il faudra déclarer ?  Après je remplis comme je fais jusqu'à maintenant et je devrais retomber sur mes calculs?


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

3,30€ je suppose que c'est du net 
Donc il faut le convertir en brut 
Tous les calculs doivent obligatoirement être réalisés sur le brut 
3,30€ = 4,2243 € brut 

Donc 
Heures normales = 4,2243€ brut 
Heures supplémentaires majorées = 5,2804€ brut 

Vôtre mensualisation 
45h00 x 52 sem x 4,2243 € / 12 = 823,7385€ brut x 0,7812 = 643,5045€ net 

02h00 x 52 sem x 5,2804€ / 12 =  45,7634€ brut x 0,8943 = 40,9262€ net 

Total brut : 869,5019€
Total net : 684,43€


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

5 jours x 52 sem / 12 = 22 jours d'activités
45 * 52 / 12 = 195 heures normales 
2 * 52 / 12 = 9 heures sup


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Pour les indemnités d'entretien elles ne doivent pas être en dessous des minimas
2,65€ jusqu'à 6h52minutes
3,48€ pour 9 heures 
3,67€ pour 9,5 heures soit 9heures et demi
3,86€ pour 10 heures 

Pensez à vérifier


----------

